# Another use for 3 in 1 oil



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

To start with this post is in regard to 1/32 scale slot cars but it might apply to HO scale too.
I've seen posts on applying 3in1 oil to rear tires to gain traction ( it works, don't ask how but it works) and I have found another place to add it to decrease lap times. I put a drop on each braid and it reduces friction, at least on the steel rails on Scaley sport track. With several of my cars I ran several laps before treating the braid to establish lap times and then added the oil. In every case the lap time dropped at least 2 tenths and in some cases almost half a second. I think it also helps keep the rails from oxidizing and it seems to reduce the wear on the braids, especially the Scaley braid on their quick change guides.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

That's good to know. I was actually looking at it this weekend at Lowe's trying to figure out if I had a use for it or not. I may actually still find a use for it.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

oil is not good on braids rem. it is a barrier. look for stuff called voodoo drops its a 1/24th product but is a super thin green liquid used on briad and brushes works great and keeps braid clean .


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

depends of if the oil is conductive or not
not sure about 3n1


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are looking for *conductive* cleaners & lubes, try Aero-Car's:

Conducta Lube Comm Cleaner/Conditioner
and
Slot Rail & Braid Cleaner/Conditioner

Both are highly conductive and greatly improve performance.

Available at Slot Car Express featuring a 10% discount for HT members.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

We used to use a red oil as a braid dressing when I ran 1/24th scale. I'm fairly sure it was automatic transmission fluid.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

dhamby123 said:


> oil is not good on braids rem. it is a barrier. look for stuff called voodoo drops its a 1/24th product but is a super thin green liquid used on briad and brushes works great and keeps braid clean .


Yes, Slick 7 Voodoo is the best for braids. They do stay clean.
That's all I use.

__________________


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Bob,

Just want to share my experience and be a help to you. If you are running rubber tires, Wurth makes a rubber preservative gel that works fantastic but pricey. I use it on stock rubber tires for both HO and 1/43 SCX and Carrera cars. You can get it at most auto parts stores. Here's the link to explain how it works.
http://www.autogeek.net/wurth-rubber-care.html

Another good rubber tire dressing is Castor Oil which is safe for rubber and available at any drug store. It hydrates and preserves rubber and most of all, it is cheap. I may switch to that when my Wurth rubber dressing gel runs out.

BTW, petroleum base oils deteriorate rubber pretty quick. I'm not bashing 3-in-1 oil or your ideas, just trying to help you save your tires from an ill fate.


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

I've used diesel fuel conditoner for over 30 years. It comes in red or brown colors. I use to sell it in my shop. It's the best!
GARY


----------

